
Making sense of a crazy year in open source - yarapavan
https://www.scalevp.com/blog/making-sense-of-a-crazy-year-in-open-source
======
yarapavan
Speaking about the new normal of 3-tier products, Elastic CEO Shay Banon
summed it up, saying

“We now have three tiers: open source and free, free but under a proprietary
license, and paid under a proprietary license.”

